# Spring Nail Colors for WOC



## Plummei (Apr 1, 2011)

I am looking to get few nail colors for spring. I am thinking of Orly Bon Bon, Orly Pixie Dust, China Glaze Sea Spray, China Glaze For Audrey. I'm an NC 40/42, and wondering if these colors would work with my skin tone. WOCs, please share how you like them, if you have them. I am open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 2, 2011)

How different is China Glaze's For Audrey from Essie's Turquoise & Caicos?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not sure how Audrey compares to Turks and Caicos. But I do really like Audrey. 

  	I'm usually NC45 but I was just in Cuba, got quite a tan and Audrey still looks beautiful. I would have taken a picture but I changed my polish colour a few days ago! I am sometimes worried about it looking 'ghetto' but colour blocking is a trend this spring so I like the way it looks with my clothes. 

  	Ooo here's a link with dark skin. It really is Tiffany blue!
  	http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2010/07/reader-appreciation-week-giveaway-china-glaze-nail-polish-in-for-audrey/


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks so much TheTeenageMuse. That looks pretty!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 3, 2011)

Turquoise and Caicos has more green in it... For Audrey is a Tiffany blue.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks DILLIGAF.


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 5, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> How different is China Glaze's For Audrey from Essie's Turquoise & Caicos?



 	They're pretty different- like Dilli said, For Audrey is more blue, and T&C is more green... but more than that, T&C is more pastel - which shows up awful on my NC45 skin.  For Audrey looks great, tho.  Spring polishes that I always reach for: Zoya Robyn, Zoya Malia, American Apparel Malibu Green, Rescue Beauty Lounge 360, China Glaze Breakin' ... and for toes: OPI No Room for the Blues, China Glaze Orange Marmalade, maybe Zoya Ivanka?


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 6, 2011)

cheetahpita said:


> They're pretty different- like Dilli said, For Audrey is more blue, and T&C is more green... but more than that, T&C is more pastel - which shows up awful on my NC45 skin.  For Audrey looks great, tho.  Spring polishes that I always reach for: Zoya Robyn, Zoya Malia, American Apparel Malibu Green, Rescue Beauty Lounge 360, China Glaze Breakin' ... and for toes: OPI No Room for the Blues, China Glaze Orange Marmalade, maybe Zoya Ivanka?


	Thanks so much cheetahpita. Sounds like I should check out For Audrey.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 6, 2011)

For Audrey is very pretty. I love it. Need a backup I think


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 10, 2011)

i need some good pinks and purples for spring/summer...remember i'm the one who can't be creative with her nails because of work restrictions...i had nothing but reds but now i need pinks and purples...


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 10, 2011)

I love For Audrey by China Glaze and Lilacism by Essie. That's pretty much all I reach for during the Summer. Love it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i need some good pinks and purples for spring/summer...remember i'm the one who can't be creative with her nails because of work restrictions...i had nothing but reds but now i need pinks and purples...


 
	Sephora for OPI Daer Diary (sheer light pink)
  	Rimmel Wear 10 #345 in Pop Apricot (this maybe discontinued I'm not sure)
  	Zoya Professional Lacquer in Eva ( Warm salmon pink creme with subtle crimson and terracotta undertones.)
  	Zoya Professional Lacquer in Kate (Soft medium dusty mauve with hints of rose-pink and brown)
  	China Glaze in Light As Air (pale lavender)


  	These colors are what I came up with by glancing at my polishes. The color discriptions are straight from their respective websites. HTH


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 12, 2011)

^ I just got Light as Air yesteday. I love it. Definitely a good color for Spring.


----------



## Plummei (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I took in all your input and went a little crazy purchasing pastel NPs. I also added Turquoise and Caicos, Peachy Keen, Zoya Malia to my NP collection. The pinks i'm loving right now are Chg Ahoy, OPI Got a date ti-Knight. Cgh spontaneous, Chg light as air, Zoya marley, Essie lilacism are nice lilac/lavenders.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 15, 2011)

I broke down and bought a bottle of CG For Audrey.  I'm really digging the way it looks on me (I originally thought "nah" when I saw swatches of it).  And it's a one-coater, to boot!  Especially pretty on tan/darker skintones, IMO.


----------

